# What flowers will produce good honey



## Jamie (Apr 9, 2006)

I was trying to find out which flowers that I could plant to keep my bees happy and that will also produce good honey?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Search in the Bee Forum or the Beekeeping 101 sections for "planting". You'll find MANY discussions.

The short version is this. The bees will forage the 8000 acres around you. Nothing you plant will make much difference in your honey crop. But you can plant things to fill the gaps at the begining (early) the drought times and going into fall. Times when it's hard to find pollen and nectar.

This is one of the longer discussions:

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=000500#000000


----------

